# Buying or Upgrading??



## 2TwOs (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey Guys...

i just want to play Games on Pc like ROME Total War 2,Hitman Absolution and etc..

My Old PC right now.
Spec:
Intel Pentium 4 3.0Ghz
P5GV-MX
1 GB of RAM DDR1
80GB of HDD
Nvidia GT430 1GB
------------------------------

Should i buy a new complete one?? Or just upgrade my Old PC??? 

Can i still use my Video card in any new casing??
------------------------------------
A6 5400K 3.8ghz Dualcore
Motherboard REDFOX BIOSTAR / EMAXX
Video Card GT630 1GB 128BIT
Memory 4gb ddr3

is this Good for gaming Application???


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Mar 3, 2014)

Definitively buy a new PC, although what you chose is better than your old PC please provide a budget so I and most likely others can help you better, because you can have a more powerful PC for the same money.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 3, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> Hey Guys...
> 
> i just want to play Games on Pc like ROME Total War 2,Hitman Absolution and etc..
> 
> ...




Your old Pentium 4 is too old to play games to an acceptable level.

You should build a new computer.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 3, 2014)

Silas Woodruff said:


> Definitively buy a new PC, although what you chose is better than your old PC please provide a budget so I and most likely others can help you better, because you can have a more powerful PC for the same money.


 
+1
I agree with this, but the underlining seems a bit obnoxious


----------



## Lunat!c (Mar 3, 2014)

if u upgrade it so that u can play the games you'd be upgrading almost everything, just get a new pc for the same price


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 3, 2014)

Would recommend Intel for Total War series, but if budget not permitting consider going 750K route instead.


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 3, 2014)

Maybe something like this:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/33l2A
You could skip the power supply depending on what you have and didn't choose any storage because you didn't specify what type is your 80GB of HDD (assuming it's IDE/ATA - if that's the case you'll need a new drive as well)
You can buy a cpu+mobo+ram and try it with your old GT 430 and see if it plays, if not then just add a card like the 7770 or a bit cheaper 7750 depending on your budget.
It's best to specify what is your budget and maybe a link towards a online retailer near you so that we can help give you better advice.


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 3, 2014)

Im from Philippines,i have 18T in budget for a new PC Gaming..

My goals is to play Total War series and Hitman Absolution..
Is A6 5400K 3.8ghz Dualcore Ok with that games with 4GB of RAM?? even in medium settings only..

PC Express a computer store in our area send my this..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2014)

You will want an Intel build for playing Total War. It obliterates AMDs offerings in that particular title.

Something like the Core i5 4430.


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 4, 2014)

Core i5 4430-cost P8,400..
My choices in buying a processor are:
AMD FX4100 3.6GHz or
Intel Core i3 3210 3.2Ghz

I only have P5,000 for a processor.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> Core i5 4430-cost P8,400..
> My choices in buying a processor are:
> AMD FX4100 3.6GHz or
> Intel Core i3 3210 3.2Ghz
> ...


What is the cost of everything else you want? Are you building this yourself?

Including @crazyeyesreaper in this thread. He is the go to guy for Total War series.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 4, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> Core i5 4430-cost P8,400..
> My choices in buying a processor are:
> AMD FX4100 3.6GHz or
> Intel Core i3 3210 3.2Ghz
> ...



There is no right answer, the i3 has more performance per core, the FX4100 has more cores so overall gaming performance in is about the same.

Does your budget support a FX 63xx?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 4, 2014)

save the cash till you have a lil higher budget


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 4, 2014)

I have P18,000 as a budget for a complete set for a Gaming PC.


MxPhenom 216 said:


> What is the cost of everything else you want? Are you building this yourself?
> 
> Including @crazyeyesreaper in this thread. He is the go to guy for Total War series.




Yup im building this on my own and based on my budget..
Its on my attachment the other cost..


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 4, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> There is no right answer, the i3 has more performance per core, the FX4100 has more cores so overall gaming performance in is about the same.
> 
> Does your budget support a FX 63xx?



No..
AMD FX6100 3.3Ghz this i can afford..


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 4, 2014)

Based on this attachment,this our the available parts in our area.
Can you helped me assembly a complete set with a total of P18,500 pesos. 
Just a complete cheap PC Desktop gaming for some gaming application


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> Based on this attachment,this our the available parts in our area.
> Can you helped me assembly a complete set with a total of P18,500 pesos.
> Just a complete cheap PC Desktop gaming for some gaming application


i5 4430, then fit everything else in the budget.

There must be another place you can buy from, that has better prices though.


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 4, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> i5 4430, then fit everything else in the budget.
> 
> There must be another place you can buy from, that has better prices though.



I can only buy P4,500 or below because of other components..


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> I can only buy P4,500 or below because of other components..



What other components are you buying. you said help assemble a complete set. Fit your budget around getting atleast an i5.


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 4, 2014)

Sorry..
other components like mobo+Hdd+RAM+Monitor+video card and etc.. With a Total of P18,500 pesos..

Intel Core i3 or AMD FX6100 or 4100 
Asus H61M-E
Kingston 4GB PC3-10600 DDR3 1333
Samsung 500GB 3.5 Sata
Galaxy GF210 1GB DDR3
17.3 Orion LG1712 LED
Liteon DVDRW IHAS-124 24X Sata
Fortress Venus ATX 700W PSU
A4tech KRS-83 PS Keyboard
Power Logic USB Mouse
Creative 2.0 SBS A60
Elite/Powerplus 500 AVR w/ 110v

Do you think its a good selection for a total of P18,000+??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> Sorry..
> other components like mobo+Hdd+RAM+Monitor+video card and etc.. With a Total of P18,500 pesos..
> 
> Intel Core i3 or AMD FX6100 or 4100
> ...



No, you should just wait till you have a higher budget. Also if you got an AMD processor, you need and amd chipset/socket board. H61, is an intel chipset board.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 4, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> Sorry..
> other components like mobo+Hdd+RAM+Monitor+video card and etc.. With a Total of P18,500 pesos..
> 
> Intel Core i3 or AMD FX6100 or 4100
> ...


dont get that power supply. its 110v. ph has 220v. dont get amd as amd is a hot chip unless your pc room is air conditioned. 18500 php = about 500usd. suggest to wait abit for saving more. if you cheap out parts now, you will upgrade again in less than 2 years. 

edit: its the avr. sorry. you really dont need avr unless your area has a ver unstable electricity. which part of ph you from?


----------



## rhino (Mar 4, 2014)

18,000 Filipino Pesos is €300. ($400).


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 4, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> No, you should just wait till you have a higher budget. Also if you got an AMD processor, you need and amd chipset/socket board. H61, is an intel chipset board.



Motherboard: Redfox RF-A55F1M4 or A55F2M3 For a AMD FX41003.6Ghz??? Is it Ok?


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 4, 2014)

night.fox said:


> dont get that power supply. its 110v. ph has 220v. dont get amd as amd is a hot chip unless your pc room is air conditioned. 18500 php = about 500usd. suggest to wait abit for saving more. if you cheap out parts now, you will upgrade again in less than 2 years.
> 
> edit: its the avr. sorry. you really dont need avr unless your area has a ver unstable electricity. which part of ph you from?



Thanks for the heads up about AMD being a Hot Chip.
Im from Mindanao Surigao City..
My old PC has a AVR.. Can i still use my Nvidia GT 430 in a new mobo??


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 4, 2014)

rhino said:


> That's a lot of hardware for P18,000.
> Go for the i3.
> Go for the Fortress Venus ATX 700W PSU.
> Think about the G-card later.



Can i still use my Nvidia GT 430 1GB??


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 4, 2014)

How about this:
CPU: AMD A8-5600K                                       ₱4,450.00
MOBO: MSI FM2+ A78-g41 PC MATE            ₱3,200.00
MEM: Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB 1600MHz    ₱2,050.00
Western Digital 500GB Blue                           ₱2,400.00
Powercolor HD 7730 1GB DDR5                    ₱3,300.00
Case: Aerocool V3X Blue                                ₱1,350.00
PSU: Thermaltake Litepower 500 W Black     ₱1,750.00
------------------------------------------------------------
TOTAL:                                                           ₱18.500.00

unless you need a monitor, keyboard and mouse.
if you need those things too you will have to wait a bit and expand your budget.

Yes you can still use your GT 430 in your new mobo.

or if going the intel i3 route try these:
CPU:  intel core i3-3240                                 ₱5,250.00
MOBO: ASUS H61M-C                                   ₱2,500.00
------------------------------------------------------------
TOTAL:                                                           ₱18,600.00


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 4, 2014)

rhino said:


> This is a better option.
> The box will help with any temp issues.



What do you mean by that???


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 4, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> How about this:
> CPU: AMD A8-5600K                                       ₱4,450.00
> MOBO: MSI FM2+ A78-g41 PC MATE            ₱3,200.00
> MEM: Kingston HyperX Blu 4GB 1600MHz    ₱2,050.00
> ...


you save me from typing. i was just making list based from the price list and there you. 2twos, surigao is not that warm isnt it? but if im in your situation, ill get 13-3240.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 4, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> No..
> AMD FX6100 3.3Ghz this i can afford..



FX 6100 is the best option.


----------



## rhino (Mar 4, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> FX 6100 is the best option.


The thing is, these FM2 (AMD A8-5600K) chips are built for graphic performance on a budget.
The AM3+ (FX6100) chips are not so you'll need to go for a big fat G-card to go with it which will probably run over budget.



2TwOs said:


> What do you mean by that???


Oh you mean "box will help with temp issues"?
Well room temp has a direct influence on the Mobo and CPU temps.
However, though the AMD chips may run a little warmer than Intel, in your case it won't make any difference.
So the point is: you need a good airflow and CPU cooler to make sure you don't overheat your system.
The Aerocool V3X Blue has plenty of fans in it to keep the airflow moving nicely and the CPU cooler which comes with the AMD A8-5600K should do the job though might be a bit loud.
It won't be enough for the FX6100 so you'd surely have to buy another one to replace it.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 4, 2014)

rhino said:


> Just had a look around, it appears that AMD are only distributing the most basic of CPU coolers with all their CPUs.
> When they started with their latest lines of CPUs they were putting in some relatively competent cooling solutions though it seems that was just a phase and now only the most basic cooler is available.
> It will do the job though it is a bit loud.


 
Bro, there is an edit function at the bottom right of your post so you don't have to triple-quadra m-m-m-m-MONSTER post all the time


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> Motherboard: Redfox RF-A55F1M4 or A55F2M3 For a AMD FX41003.6Ghz??? Is it Ok?



No. Chip is AM3. motherboard has FM2.

Why do you need keyboard, mouse, speakers, and monitor also? What is wrong with the stuff you currently have on your current system? If you really do need all that. Wait till you can increase your budget. Trying to run Total War on such low end systems is going to be awful, especially if you are trying to keep your current GPU.


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 5, 2014)

night.fox said:


> you save me from typing. i was just making list based from the price list and there you. 2twos, surigao is not that warm isnt it? but if im in your situation, ill get 13-3240.



How about Intel Core i3 3210 w/mobo of Asus H61M-E??
Its starting to get hotter in here nxt week is the beginning of Summer Season in Phil.
Do Intel processor needs a cool room??

AMD A8-5600k,AMD FX4100 or FX6100 for
Mobo-Asus F1A55-M,is it compatible??


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 5, 2014)

> AMD A8-5600k,AMD FX4100 or FX6100 for
> Mobo-Asus F1A55-M,is it compatible??


It's simple you just have to check which cpu has the same socket as the mobo you want:
The AMD A8-5600k is a FM2 socket CPU and can be used on a FM2 or FM2+ socket motherboard
The AMD FX4100 or FX6100 is a AM3+ socket CPU and can be only used on a AM3+ socket motherboard (not on the AM3 just AM3+)
and the board you mentioned ''Mobo-Asus F1A55-M'' is a FM1 socket motherboard so only an FM1 socket CPU can be placed on it.


----------



## rhino (Mar 5, 2014)

And get the CPU with the highest number that you can afford.
i.e.: 
A8-6600 is better than A8-6500 - Most of the mainboards for these chips begin with either F2 or FM2
FX6300 is better than FX6100 - Look for mainboards which have AMD 990 somewhere in the title.
etc
You should be drawing towards committing yourself to one of these options around now.


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 7, 2014)

If i choose AMD Pros can it be Ok with only a electric fan Room with a casing of  
Trendsonic Ray Micro ATX casing?? or it has to be in a Air Conditioned room??


----------



## rhino (Mar 7, 2014)

It's an airflow thing.
The case you mentioned doesn't seem to have front fans.
See if you can find one with at least one, preferably two, fans at the front and the same at the back and if possible at the side.
Have a look at a Cooler Master HAF 922 to help you get the idea (or just buy one).


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 7, 2014)

In this price list can you choose a casing and mobo that will fit a AMD FX4100 3.6 Ghz.

I only have Two option:
Intel core i3 3210 or FX4100.
I will buy on Sunday.


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 7, 2014)

> I only have Two option:
> Intel core i3 3210 or FX4100.
> I will buy on Sunday.


Why FX-4100?
When i3 3210 is ₱4700
AMD FX-6100 is ₱4650

My FX-6100 with the stock cooler is 27 degrees Celsius with room temp 20 (this is in idle)
while playing left 4 dead 2 it goes up to 51-52 degrees Celsius
in the summer when the room temp is about 30-32 with the stock cooler it sometimes gets close 65-68 and the safe limit for the FX chips is 70 degrees Celsius but with even a cooler master hyper 212 it probably woulden't go even near 60.


----------



## rhino (Mar 7, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> In this price list can you choose a casing and mobo that will fit a AMD FX4100 3.6 Ghz.
> 
> I only have Two option:
> Intel core i3 3210 or FX4100.
> I will buy on Sunday.



In that case I believe i3 is the way to go.
So a board to go with it, in my opinion, would be: Asus P8Z77-V LK
If you want to bung in extra G-cards later there's plenty of space for both Nvidia & AMD and it has all the latest nik-naks. (USB3, 6gb SATA and a onboard graphic if you want to wait before you buy a G-card).

That's what I think.

NB: Yes, would be much better if you could get the FX6100 with the MSI 990FXA-GD80.

Seeing as he hasn't answered yet, I just had a look at "Can You Run It?" and, roughly estimated, you could run Total War: Rome 16 times at once with the FX6100.


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 7, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Why FX-4100?
> When i3 3210 is ₱4700
> AMD FX-6100 is ₱4650
> 
> ...



Sir do you play Total War series,mostly Rome2?? How it goes with your FX-6100??


----------



## Vario (Mar 7, 2014)

Core i3 is what you should get, 2 cores and hyperthreading, no brainer.



rhino said:


> In that case I believe i3 is the way to go.
> So a board to go with it, in my opinion, would be: Asus P8Z77-V LK
> If you want to bung in extra G-cards later there's plenty of space for both Nvidia & AMD and it has all the latest nik-naks. (USB3, 6gb SATA and a onboard graphic if you want to wait before you buy a G-card).
> 
> ...



Don't get a z77 board, too expensive, try a h61 or b75


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 7, 2014)

> Total War series


Haven't played Total War series yet.


----------



## rhino (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope you've got a copy of W7 or W8 ready to go with it.



Devon68 said:


> Haven't played Total War series yet.


It's almost 8bit.



Vario said:


> Is the AMD Athlon 750k an option?


Yo Homes, we've almost got 2TwOs settled. What are going off about an Athlon for if you think an i3 is a no-brainer?



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Total War games run awful on AMD CPUs. I think its due to the single thread performance thats lack luster on those chips, and Total War is a single threaded game unfortunately.


Wait up, this game only needs a Pentium 3. Do you mean the FX technology is too advanced for Total War?


----------



## Vario (Mar 7, 2014)

Is the AMD Athlon 750k an option?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 7, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> Sir do you play Total War series,mostly Rome2?? How it goes with your FX-6100??



Total War games run awful on AMD CPUs. I think its due to the single thread performance thats lack luster on those chips, and Total War is a single threaded game unfortunately. @crazyeyesreaper knows the specifics.



rhino said:


> So, as you can tell, Devon68 and myself are AMD fans.
> Now an Intel fan has spoken and you're ready to go.
> Of the Intel boards he recommends my choice would be the MSI B75MA-G43.
> I chose the other one earlier because I like ASUS boards and I'm used to them.
> ...



Have you ever actually played a Single Total War Game?

Like I said, in most cases, AMD CPUs get beat pretty bad by Intel offers in games that a single threaded, due to the lack luster single core performance of AMD CPUs. Skyrim and Total War are the two games that come to mind where Intel is the CPU to get if you primarily play those games. You can kind of counter bad single core performance with overclocking, but then comes a decent motherboard, cooling, and actual knowledge of overclocking.

Honestly if it were me, with this kind of budget, Id get the A8 5800k a decent FM2 board, and just clock the dog snot out of the chip.



Vario said:


> Is the AMD Athlon 750k an option?



Do you see that in the list of parts he posted that he can chose from. I sure don't 

Benchmarks to kind of prove what I have been saying


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 7, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Total War games run awful on AMD CPUs. I think its due to the single thread performance thats lack luster on those chips, and Total War is a single threaded game unfortunately. @crazyeyesreaper knows the specifics.
> 
> Have you ever actually played a Single Total War Game?
> 
> Like I said, in most cases, AMD CPUs get beat pretty bad by Intel offers in games that a single threaded, due to the lack luster single core performance of AMD CPUs. Skyrim and Total War are the two games that come to mind where Intel is the CPU to get if you primarily play those games. You can kind of counter bad single core performance with overclocking, but then comes a decent motherboard, cooling, and actual knowledge of overclocking.



Rome runs awful period.

I haven't seen too many Rome reviews with a selection of processors, but when looking at other games I find the FX 6xxx series performs as well as the i3. I don't think the single threaded argument works in that scenario.




MxPhenom 216 said:


> Honestly if it were me, with this kind of budget, Id get the A8 5800k a decent FM2 board, and just clock the dog snot out of the chip.
> 
> Do you see that in the list of parts he posted that he can chose from. I sure don't



The FX 6100, it would overclock further.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 7, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> Rome runs awful period.
> 
> 
> 
> The FX 6100, it would overclock further.



Debatable, I wouldn't recommend any FX x1xx chips at this point. If he had the FX6300 available then sure.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 7, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Debatable, I wouldn't recommend any FX x1xx chips at this point. If he had the FX6300 available then sure.



The FX 6100 definitely overclocks further than the  A8 5800k.

The Bulldozer to Piledriver is just a refresh. The performance gap is often small.

Even in the charts you posted above it takes a  i7 3970x @ 4.9GHz to get 61 FPS. This alone tell us Rome runs awfully period.


We shouldn't get too focused on Rome. The OP is playing other games too like Hitman Absolution and etc.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 7, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> The FX 6100 definitely overclocks further than the  A8 5800k.
> 
> The Bulldozer to Piledriver is just a refresh. The performance gap is often small.
> 
> ...



I mainly recommend the APU due to the GPU. If he gets an FX chip, sounds like he wants to use his current GPU which wont play Hitman for shit, even Total War itll be pretty bad.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Mar 7, 2014)

The Rome 2 benchmark itself not very useful.

In full stack battle vs full stack battle AMD performance drops heavily especially in large Melee battles.  Rome 2 is very much Intel dominated in terms of real world performance.  That said the game wont hit 60 most of the time anyway its a CPU demanding title GPU doesnt get hammered untill you turn shit up to Ultra regardless with a Intel Ivybridge / Haswell the Total War series runs extremely well.

For Rome 2 the FX 8350 or better especially when overclocked is perfectly fine but anything lower seems to chug regardless it will always be slower than intel do to the bottleneck on the first CPU core. Intel having higher IPC will result in more leg room to push settings and in fact with overclocks the game runs very smoothly at Ultra with all the bells and whistles and unit sizes edited to be larger than the max in game.

I will also say Rome 2 is far from optimized I will also say show me another game that can fit 10,000-40,000 Soliders on screen fighting?

15400 men in this fight 
Min 15 Avg 23 
Ultra settings + Tweaks


----------



## Vario (Mar 7, 2014)

The FX-x3xx is great but I would never recommend buying an FX-x1xx, I'd get the i3 or a 750k over that.  The bulldozer was a real stinker compared to piledriver (vishera).

http://www.extremetech.com/computin...ledriver-deliver-where-bulldozer-fell-short/2

the 4100 is slower than a phenom II!
http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-fx-4100-quad-core-3-6ghz-bulldozer-processor-review_1766/13
http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-fx-4100-quad-core-3-6ghz-bulldozer-processor-review_1766/14

OP could also run a Phenom II if you can find one, the 955, 965 and 980 black editions are great, only downside is it can't run ram much higher than 1333-1600 and you'd have to buy used.  Ram is not really a downside if it doesn't give any more performance.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 7, 2014)

Vario said:


> http://www.extremetech.com/computin...ledriver-deliver-where-bulldozer-fell-short/2
> 
> the 4100 is slower than a phenom II!
> http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-fx-4100-quad-core-3-6ghz-bulldozer-processor-review_1766/13
> ...



Lets get some perspective. I think the only CPUs in the frame right now is the AMD FX-6xxx and the i3 xxxx and the APU, so posting  review of the 4100 isn't helpful.




Vario said:


> The FX-x3xx is great but I would never recommend buying an FX-x1xx, I'd get the i3 or a 750k over that.  The bulldozer was a real stinker compared to piledriver (vishera).



I understand as far as the 41xx, but the FX 61xx and FX 81xx would handily beat out the i3 in 90% of applications, and would be on par or outperform it in games too. Yes the Bulldozer was a disappointment but don't act like low end Intel dual core is better than it. It would really take an i5 2500K level of CPU to outperform the FX 81xx consistently.

Edit:

Again guys lets not focus just on just Rome, he is playing a variety of games. This deal isn't based on one game.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 7, 2014)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> The Rome 2 benchmark itself not very useful.
> 
> In full stack battle vs full stack battle AMD performance drops heavily especially in large Melee battles.  Rome 2 is very much Intel dominated in terms of real world performance.  That said the game wont hit 60 most of the time anyway its a CPU demanding title GPU doesnt get hammered untill you turn shit up to Ultra regardless with a Intel Ivybridge / Haswell the Total War series runs extremely well.
> 
> ...



They just need to implement the Mantlez...


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 9, 2014)

Guys just need a last and quick question,which is better for gaming: 
Intel core i3 3240 or AMD FX6100?????? Intel or AMD??


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 9, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> Guys just need a last and quick question,which is better for gaming:
> Intel core i3 3240 or AMD FX6100?????? Intel or AMD??



FX6100 will be better across the board in games, but Core i3, will be better in Total War.


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 11, 2014)

Guys Thanks for your opinions,expertise and advice!! learned a lot here!! i really appreciate all your reply!!

This is what i buy:
Intel core i3 3240 
Asus H61M-E
4GB RAM
500GB HDD
Windows 7
and a Powercolor HD 5570 2GB DDR3..

is my Video card Ok w/ my Prosessor??? i can return it and exchange w/ a same amount or less amount video card..


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Mar 11, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> Guys Thanks for your opinions,expertise and advice!! learned a lot here!! i really appreciate all your reply!!
> 
> This is what i buy:
> Intel core i3 3240
> ...



why not get AMD R9 270's or AMD R7 series instead? HD5570 is an old card. I know cost will be the factor but the R7 and R9 AMD support the future Mantle. and new card has a DDR5 memory instead of the old DDr3

And also, suggest buying 1 pc 4GB only. Because sooner you can buy another 4GB. I think your board support 16gb since it has only 2 slot.


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 11, 2014)

2TwOs said:


> Guys Thanks for your opinions,expertise and advice!! learned a lot here!! i really appreciate all your reply!!
> 
> This is what i buy:
> Intel core i3 3240
> ...



Night Fox sums it up well.

RAM 4GB isn't enough these days. If you plan on upgrading the RAM make sure there is enough expansion slots. 5570 won't play games well.  FX 6100 will perform as well in games, read the reviews and make your own choice.


----------



## 2TwOs (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks To all of you Guys!!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Mar 20, 2014)

I think it's high time for you to build a complete system from scratch 2TwOs... How about a suggested build like this:
(2014 Haswell Desktop Gaming-Ready Rig)
- Intel Core i3-4130 CPU (2C/4T, 3.4GHz, 3MB cache)
- affordable Intel B85 Chipset board you can find
- Kingston Value Series 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM Kit
- stock Intel PWM CPU Cooler
- Gigabyte Geforce GTX750 OC 1GB VGA Card
- WD Caviar Blue 500GB 7200rpm Hard Drive
- Cooler Master Elite 311 Casing with 450W PSU

this kind of build, it will cost you slightly above 18k Pesos (or MYR1.3k++) & it has enough power to run the 2 mentioned games on Medium without much issues. It's the best price-to-performance ratio build I can get for you. For now, like most of the guys here said it's best you save up more before getting the parts. Perhaps you might get lucky if the shop can negotiate the price & giving you a slight discount since you're building a complete system. Well, I wish you luck mate. =)


----------

